# website copying gbatemp news



## Terminator02 (Apr 24, 2011)

recently came across http://www.ds-iso.com/ while doing some googling, literally all of the posts are word-for-word from the GBAtemp homepage, and they even copied GBAtemp specific news such as this

can't find any link to GBAtemp on the website anywhere, so umm, do your thing i guess?


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Apr 24, 2011)

Such a cheap looking website.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 24, 2011)

You're right. That's really weird, what's the point in making a site than?


----------



## drewmerc (Apr 24, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> You're right. That's really weird, what's the point in making a site than?



adverts


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 24, 2011)

It helps boost the sites page rank.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 24, 2011)

The point in making such site is to say "I have website, I pro webmaster"


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 24, 2011)

You complain about websites that copy gbatemp news? This section is full of copied news from other sites and I bet noone has ever asked for permission to copy/paste news text from these sites. Text can also be copyrighted work.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 24, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> You complain about websites that copy gbatemp news? This section is full of copied news from other sites and I bet noone has ever asked for permission to copy/paste news text from these sites. Text can also be copyrighted work.



but this other site is almost claiming the news as their own. with no source or reference to gbatemp at all.


----------



## coolness (Apr 24, 2011)

lol whats the point of copying everyting of gbatemp xd


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 24, 2011)

free shoptemp advertisement


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 24, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because its webmaster is plain stupid. I know other sites with randomly copy/pasted news from different sources. Really, this is just stupidity.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 24, 2011)

but this site has ONLY gbatemp news posted, and doesn't ever credit gbatemp


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 24, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> but this site has ONLY gbatemp news posted, and doesn't ever credit gbatemp


Yes but what kind of person that is not stupid, posts a GBAtemp news with GBATEMP in the topic title? This is stupid.


----------



## coolness (Apr 24, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> but this site has ONLY gbatemp news posted, and doesn't ever credit gbatemp



why credit gbatemp
no one reads that site for sure besides of the 10 people


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 24, 2011)

the point is they're word for word copying it and not citing their source


----------



## whoomph (Apr 24, 2011)

The dark *umbra site that copied my wii emulator post and all it's images is hotlinking quite a few images from gbatemp. You can see this with a search on google. 

But then again so are a lot of other people. gbatemp is such a big resource, I guess it's inevitable that it will be leeched. 
Most if not all of the posts I read here show their source at least.*


----------



## doyama (Apr 24, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basically looks like an ad link-farm. The idea being that since the site contains some 'relevant' content then is can then sub-link to other things which you want to boost your SEO ratings. It's shady SEO stuff but not uncommon.


----------



## Another World (Apr 24, 2011)

we have been aware of this site for a short while. we think they are using an automatic script to gather the news because they link back to our site for discussion. its not just word for word, they use the same images, same links, some format, etc.

nothing much we can do about it except try to block that site, which right now isn't a top priority.

-another world


----------



## RoMee (Apr 24, 2011)

you know it's full of shit when it's only tab is dstt and contact


----------



## doyama (Apr 24, 2011)

https://www.domainsbyproxy.com/ClaimForm.aspx?Type=0

You can submit a copyright claim to godaddy (the parent company of domanis by proxy). The nameservers as well as the proxy are owned by godaddy so it's safe to assume they also own the site hosting so it'll be easier to get it shutdown.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 24, 2011)

recently came across http://www.ds-iso.com/ while doing some googling, literally all of the posts are word-for-word from the GBAtemp homepage, and they even copied GBAtemp specific news such as this

can't find any link to GBAtemp on the website anywhere, so umm, do your thing i guess?


----------



## coolness (Apr 24, 2011)

why is everybody doing so bored down that site with .... etc


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> why is everybody doing so bored down that site with ~


Idunno' about your country, but in the US a violation of the Computer Fraud And Abuse Act can net you 5 years in jail.

Does that sound fun?


----------



## coolness (Apr 25, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jup the prisons in holland are not that bad xd


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 25, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a budget-cut won't make it worse.


----------



## coolness (Apr 25, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i only have 120 euro stopped with working so why not xd
holland is to easy with things when you [email protected] a little girl of 4 then people get 5 years :S


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 25, 2011)

Soon they'll cut budget on the budget-cutting department.


----------



## coolness (Apr 25, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Soon they'll cut budget on the budget-cutting department.



okey


----------



## lordrand11 (Apr 25, 2011)

Fraud and thievery is everywhere. Yet again so are lawsuits. What would be the point? The website will wind up making a mistake themselves and launch themselves into the toilet (or jail if you prefer).


----------



## coolness (Apr 25, 2011)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> Fraud and thievery is everywhere. Yet again so are lawsuits. What would be the point? The website will wind up making a mistake themselves and launch themselves into the toilet (or jail if you prefer).



yea okey thats also true


----------



## Joktan (Apr 25, 2011)

Crysis 2 psn night...gbatemp wifi night...wow now that is copying...


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 25, 2011)

LoL. There is a direct link to my page! I'm thinking I should make them pay for use of my incredibly sexy name. All in favour?


----------



## ByteMunch (Apr 25, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> LoL. There is a direct link to my page! I'm thinking I should make them pay for use of my incredibly sexy name. All in favour?



Aye.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 25, 2011)

what should i say?

edit: aye

also, lol @RoMee


			
				RoMee said:
			
		

> you know it's full of shit when it's only tab is dstt and contact


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 25, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> LoL. There is a direct link to my page! I'm thinking I should make them pay for use of my incredibly sexy name. All in favour?



Ayyyyeee!  

In seriousness, though, is this really that big of a deal?  Them not crediting the new source is...well, bad, but...other then that...Okay fine.  Yeah, it's bad form for the site to just plag. everything, but really, what's able to be done about it?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know what you guys are talking about. I use DS-ISO all the time. What is GBAtemp anyways?


----------



## Miss Panda (Apr 25, 2011)

My favourite bit on that site


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Copyright © 2007-2011 DS-ISO.com. DS-ISO.com its partners and advertiserts are not, in any way, affiliated with Nintendo, registered in the US and other countries.
> All posted material is copyright of their respective owners.


Yeah ok!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2011)

They stole Opium retirement post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They suck


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that site is run by Snailface.
Never mind.

It seems they copied a post made by him.
http://www.ds-iso.com/organism
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=290...p;#entry3611524


----------



## chyyran (Apr 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> They stole Opium retirement post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, they stole that too


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They didn't even credit him, I say we take them down!


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 24, 2011)

recently came across http://www.ds-iso.com/ while doing some googling, literally all of the posts are word-for-word from the GBAtemp homepage, and they even copied GBAtemp specific news such as this

can't find any link to GBAtemp on the website anywhere, so umm, do your thing i guess?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 27, 2011)

LoL. Two Ayes, i feel special. Maybey we do a front page post saying don't go to that page 'n' see if they post it cuz i reckon that the sites just auto repost gbatemp stuff.

All in favour of this (and sueing them for the use of my sexy name) Say AYE!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> LoL. Two Ayes, i feel special. Maybey we do a front page post saying don't go to that page 'n' see if they post it cuz i reckon that the sites just auto repost gbatemp stuff.
> 
> All in favour of this (and sueing them for the use of my sexy name) Say AYE!


Aye!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL. Why does your sig arouse me?????


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 27, 2011)

Bahaha! That's so stupid it's funny!


----------



## machomuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because apparently you think Gay Little Catboys wearing crowns and saying "AYE!" arouse you, of course.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because all the guys are attracted to The Catboy, even if they don't want to admit


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 27, 2011)

Aye.


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, not attracted to the cute little cat eared being at all. Not at all. Not in the least. Nope dot ay vee ai and all that.

...aww, fuck it.  *glomps*


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Nope, not attracted to the cute little cat eared being at all. Not at all. Not in the least. Nope dot ay vee ai and all that.
> 
> ...aww, fuck it.  *glomps*


Lol, as much as I love being glomped, we have a very serious issue here. Some guy is copying our stuff, which is not cool.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, we should go after him.  How about we do a frontpager of how his site sucks and see if he's gullible enough to publish it.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 27, 2011)

Its a fake rom site which links to other fake rom sites. Basically he has a script setup and there is no userbase he is just banking off of the traffic he does get from noobs looking for free games off of google.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 27, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CLEARS THROAT* I believe you should credit me as one page back i posted that! Stealing ideas is what this mofo is doing! Do you want to be like that?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot me. Is the picture a chick? Cause thats what it looks like.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, that's a guy, a kid infact, that is also part cat.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 27, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Number One. we had the same idea! To se whether or not it was stupid enough to copy a post about his/her own page. 
Number Two. that looks like a chick, Catboy put a beard on that thing!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 27, 2011)

Guys, this isn't the EoF.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> Number One. we had the same idea! To se whether or not it was stupid enough to copy a post about his/her own page.
> Number Two. that looks like a chick, Catboy put a beard on that thing!


I agree with on the first one, you know what they say "Great minds think alike"...then again, I have I feeling you watch Naruto, so I can't with a good conscience say that quote.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 27, 2011)

I love how they completely edited the "A fond farewell to GBAtemp" thread.

Made me LOL


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 27, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. I watch bleach and freezing. Freezing is dangerously close to softcore porn apparently


----------



## CarbonX13 (Apr 27, 2011)

That's actually quite hilarious.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 24, 2011)

recently came across http://www.ds-iso.com/ while doing some googling, literally all of the posts are word-for-word from the GBAtemp homepage, and they even copied GBAtemp specific news such as this

can't find any link to GBAtemp on the website anywhere, so umm, do your thing i guess?


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 27, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Guys, this isn't the EoF.



No, but if we keep this up it will be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(JK)


----------



## .Chris (Apr 27, 2011)

And they even copied the "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

I saw  that they linked the review to GBATemp: http://www.ds-iso.com/executive-case-review


----------



## prowler (Apr 27, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> And they even copied the "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's already been stated that they copied everything including links and images.

But that icon isn't GBAtemps.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 27, 2011)

Why don't we "contact" them?


Spoiler



Aggresive negotiations.


----------



## boktor666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lame, that post in the OP, there is this gbatemp wifi nite thing, its even signed "-another world". WTF?!


----------



## .Chris (Apr 27, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off-topic: Costello's here!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 27, 2011)

I've got a feeling that the creator of that website is a 'temper.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, they even linked to gbatemp discussions! What a bunch of suckers.....


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 27, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> I've got a feeling that the creator of that website is a 'temper.



If someone's from gbatemp then we should ban him.



Spoiler



we should charge them 1000$ fine


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 27, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Wow, they even linked to gbatemp discussions! What a bunch of suckers.....


soooo true


----------



## Zorua (Apr 27, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't because GBAtemp posts are not copyright material.


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 27, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is someone from gbatemp.. 
by looking at this, you'll see how the "Admin" said "I remember you publishing the DSTT review blahblah"


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 27, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zorua (Apr 27, 2011)

If he's a temper, he's probably a banned one.
I have my money on Elvarg.
DSTTman is also a possibility. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> That was posted by someone else in the discussion thread, and I bet it was hand picked due to the fact that it had TTDS on it.


And it the person who posted it not only brought up DSTT, but also has a Yoshi avatar


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then he/she might be it!
R2DJ!!!

ey, thats a might over there so no flaming


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's a few lol-worthy links from OTHER sites that posted the same thing.

http://www.xscorch.com/a-fond-farewell-to-gbatemp

http://ps3torne.com/a-fond-farewell-to-gbatemp.html

http://move-motion-controller.com/a-fond-f...to-gbatemp.html

http://www.consoledemon.com/a-fond-farewell-to-gbatemp

They're obviously all from the same guy who made the ds iso site, but still... kinda lol.


----------

